
Ask HN: Looking to create a plugin marketplace for my webapp. Any advice - amarcus
We have a fairly popular SaaS platform that operates within the marketing industry (think Mailchimp).<p>We are wanting to setup an app&#x2F;plugin marketplace and allow third-party developers to build extensions and integrations. These would then be submitted into the marketplace and our customers can then choose to enable them in their accounts.<p>Before we scope this project and build it, I thought I would post to see if anyone has worked on this project previously and if there were any docs worth reading. As well, are there any third-party platforms that can be used to make the process more easier and efficient.
======
chatmasta
I’ve spent a lot of time thinking through the requirements, implications and
tradeoffs of using a system like this as a growth engine. Feel free to email
me or connect on LinkedIn (see profile) if you want to chat in depth.

------
bgdkbtv
I personally don’t have any experience with this, but I know Statamic just
recently launched marketplace for their CMS that’s been around for a while.

The guy who runs is Jack McDade @jackmcdade

Maybe ping him?

------
moltar
Is it Mautic by any chance? ;)

~~~
bberenberg
[https://www.mautic.org/marketplace](https://www.mautic.org/marketplace)

